# O&w Submarine



## erkers (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

First a short intro. New in the game, started out with my grandfathers 1952 Omega which I had restored. Too fragile a watch for everyday use and I ended up with a O&W 2801.

For some reason I really like O&W. I think it's because they're cheap reliable watches. Also has some history to the name. Anyway I just came across my third O&W =)

I can't seem to find any info on it though. It's a O&W Submarine. Does anyone have any info on this one?









Thanks

/Johan


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

erkers said:


> Hi,
> 
> First a short intro. New in the game, started out with my grandfathers 1952 Omega which I had restored. Too fragile a watch for everyday use and I ended up with a O&W 2801.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Johan. That's a nice O&W you have there and it's one I have never seen before carrying the O&W name. It looks like it has had plenty of use too.







Is it manual or automatic? I can see from your picture that it has shrouded/hooded lugs, but that it does not share the same case as the Zodiac SSW as it is somewhat smaller. My guess is that it is about 36mm in diamater. Is this right? I've got a Milus Archimedes diver with what looks like the same case. IIRC, a few names such as Jenny, O&W, Aquadive, Milus etc used this case in the 1960s. I believe that the same names that produced Caribbean divers produced these as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## erkers (Mar 18, 2008)

> Welcome to the forum Johan. That's a nice O&W you have there and it's one I have never seen before carrying the O&W name. It looks like it has had plenty of use too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Its actually 37x42 cm excluding the crown. So your guess is pretty spot on =)

It has a manual wind AS1951 (Standard 1951) (Marked 1950/51 for some reason...) which would place it at around 1965?

All in all it's a nice watch. Just a bit odd I can't find any info on it.

It will get a good clean and get some use for sure!

/Johan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's also a first for me Johan, haven't seen an O&W Submarine before... are you planning on giving it some TLC to try restore it


----------



## erkers (Mar 18, 2008)

PhilM said:


> That's also a first for me Johan, haven't seen an O&W Submarine before... are you planning on giving it some TLC to try restore it


I will pamper it even =)

At least clean the movement and a new crystal. Don't know what can be done about the case and crown. I'll be sure to add a good picture of it when it's done. =)


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

erkers said:


> > Welcome to the forum Johan. That's a nice O&W you have there and it's one I have never seen before carrying the O&W name. It looks like it has had plenty of use too.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Some pictures of my NOS Milus Archimedes with the same case. However, this one is automatic:


----------

